# New Tar remover launched - TarX !



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello all

Im very glad to show another new product from CarPro, the *TarX*.
finely after testing and tuning we are glad to show it first in the DW.








TarX is A super strength tar remover that derives its power from 100% of the solvents extracted from Citrus peels. This product contains no chlorinated solvents or harsh chemicals and is not corrosive. It is over 60% active ingredients. The TarX will leave surfaces clean in one step. Use for all purpose degreasing tar and asphalt removal, insect , tire mark ,adhesives spot removal, traffic film and many other tough cleaning jobs. Use this product where a tough solvent or tar remover is needed.
Tar X has slightly more viscosity than other tar removers to cling longer on the surface.
Tar X Quickly penetrates and loosens tar, so it may be flushed off with water.

Features:
•	CUTS THROUGH HEAVY GREASE AND TAR
•	GREAT CITRUS ODOR
•	FAST REACTION
•	EASY TO USE TAR REMOVER AND CLEANER
•	SPRAY ON OR BRUSH ON TO REMOVE TAR
•	HEAVY DUTY FORMULA
•	BASED ON RENEWABLE SOLVENT AND NATURAL INGREDIENTS
•	REDUCE INTENSIVE CLAYING
SAFE ON FRESH PAINT , PLASTIC TRIMS AND VINYL FILM**
** up to certain time frame.








Tar X has additional extra feature we insert in the formula.
we call it *"glow color tracer"*.
trace the sprayed area on any car paint!, dark or black cars, Tarx will glow on the paint with great visual traces. at night even more due to the color powder we use.
this way, no chance to leave any leftover on the car paint while rinsing.
the glow color is easy washed off by water or power wash








here is short video demo for you all, watch in HD :






TarX sold in 600ml sprayer bottles, eco packs or 1L plastic ,
50ml samples and 600ml bottles arrives in two days to CYC(cleanyourcar) other resellers will have it in near future i hope.

Retail prices will be published by Tim CYC.

any questions are welcome.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

OOOh highlighter....:lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I want I want!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks impressive.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes please, when can i get???


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very impressive, looks very good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

From the vid it seems to remove the tar well, I remember AS trialling a citrus based tar remover but the components needed to make it became very expensive and it was not worthwhile in the end. 

All depends on price and how much product is used to do the same job really as to how popular it will become again the likes of Tardis...

Bloomin love the colour though


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks good stuff, a fast reaction time to the tar as it starts to melt straight away, also the colour will be good to see on black, will be keeping my eye on that product I just hope the cost will be a worth while price.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks brilliant, but what happen's if your car's the same colour as the solution?

Will you be makeing a luminous orange version?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

uzi-blue said:


> Yes please, when can i get???


in two days available to sell through CYC



MARK.H said:


> From the vid it seems to remove the tar well, I remember AS trialling a citrus based tar remover but the components needed to make it became very expensive and it was not worthwhile in the end.
> 
> All depends on price and how much product is used to do the same job really as to how popular it will become again the likes of Tardis...
> 
> Bloomin love the colour though


Thank you, citrus oil is very expansive as you know , we will never beat Tardis prices since its not the same chemicals, and not produced in the UK (transport costs), but i really tried to make it as cheaper as i could, and to offer extra benefits compare to other tar removers .



The Engineer said:


> Looks brilliant, but what happen's if your car's the same colour as the solution?
> 
> Will you be makeing a luminous orange version?


Tnx,you will still see it , at least in the dark , since its fluorescent powder color . we done it yellow just because of citrus and its smell , but i wont cancel making it in glowing orange color !! could be limited edition idea maybe..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like the liquid from "re-animator" film :lol: I NEED SOME


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've still loads of Tardis left but would probably try this next especially as you can see where you've placed this on.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to test it out


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Coming to the US anytime soon???


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

UCD said:


> Coming to the US anytime soon???


AutoGeek will get it in 10 days , they will announce it themselves


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Could you not use Tar remover first, then the Iron X ? Does it have to be in any particular order?

Looks good, shame just brought some Tardis recently.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ummm , there was some serious amount of product being applied if you observe the vid. (compared to other products)

Besides the glow in the dark effect (fun factor) -personally I was expecting 'more' than wet/wipe - wet/wipe before the camera pans off the tar that is still present at the bottom of the bumper.

Product 'maybe' ok , but IMO the video didn't do it any justice.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

30301 said:


> Could you not use Tar remover first, then the Iron X ? Does it have to be in any particular order?
> 
> Looks good, shame just brought some Tardis recently.


yes ofcourse you can use first tar remover before.. there is no difference what comes first.



alanjo99 said:


> ummm , there was some serious amount of product being applied if you observe the vid. (compared to other products)
> 
> Besides the glow in the dark effect (fun factor) -personally I was expecting 'more' than wet/wipe - wet/wipe before the camera pans off the tar that is still present at the bottom of the bumper.
> 
> Product 'maybe' ok , but IMO the video didn't do it any justice.


Well, i dont know what do you call serious amount but there wasnt much liquid sprayed , we try to make it at the right dissolving level so it wont damage the paint or any other surface, such as plastic trims or clear bra.
this is a demo video ofcourse, you can be sure no tar spots left after , light agitation will remove any leftover, these pics are same area panel showed in the video. after :


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Looks good, could you let me know what makes it better than Tardis which I tend to use?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

rich1880 said:


> Looks good, could you let me know what makes it better than Tardis which I tend to use?


Hi
im not going to bash other manufacturers, each product has its own benefits:
Tarx advantages are:

natural ingredients used with renewable solvents, compare to white spirit .
different sizes packing -from 50ml to 5L, buy what you need.
liquid not harmful to plastic containers.
Tarx is safe to use on plastic trims , clear bra's,rubber seals.
non flammable product.
fast reaction on tar spots.
little more thicker liquid, cling a bit longer to surface.
Color tracer to make sure to wash off the TarX after , and not leave any leftover solvent on car surface.
great smell.

again, anyone can buy what ever is best for him and his car :thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Tar x does cling to surface for longer as I have found out


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Is this product available yet, I have been on the CYC website but I can't find it.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive just used some of this stuff today and its really good :thumb:


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

pee said:


> Ive just used some of this stuff today and its really good :thumb:


Would you mind sharing where you purchased it from? Is it any good on the crud/tar on wheels?

EDIT: Just found it here is this a good price?


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

vRS_Pagey said:


> Would you mind sharing where you purchased it from? Is it any good on the crud/tar on wheels?
> 
> EDIT: Just found it here is this a good price?


The one Pee used was mine. It was from CYC. It's not on the website yet but is in stock. The price was about the same. Give them a call.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

mdswente said:


> The one Pee used was mine. It was from CYC. It's not on the website yet but is in stock. The price was about the same. Give them a call.


I have ordered a sample from ebay to see if it's any good, I only want it for the wheels at the moment, as both cars have had a double dose of claying in recent weeks. :thumb:

If it works ok I will get on the blower to CYC.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

in the vid you use iron x first then this ....... wouldnt the iron x have softened the tar for this making it look extra strong


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

james vti-s said:


> in the vid you use iron x first then this ....... wouldnt the iron x have softened the tar for this making it look extra strong


No . not at all , ironx react only with irons , not Tar. 
it was first sprayed to remove irons from the surface.. you can see there few bleeding's coming out..then rinsed little with water and then used the tarx.. it was only to demo .


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

So CYC have this in stock, just not on the site yet?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> So CYC have this in stock, just not on the site yet?


Correct , just call Tim if you need to order
his new website should be online any day now.
TarX stock are on the way to our other dealers as well. (Elite and i4D).


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Cquartz said:


> Correct , just call Tim if you need to order
> his new website should be online any day now.
> TarX stock are on the way to our other dealers as well. (Elite and i4D).


Thanks, this looks like it's worth trying. Ideal for the odd tar spot and being in a spray bottle is really handy.


----------

